# Janine Jansen on Tchaikovsky VC



## jjfan (Nov 9, 2007)

From wikipedia its said that Janine Jansen recorded the Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto with the Cleveland Orchestra and Vladimir Ashkenazy conducting. Do you know when this will be release?

I saw her performance in YouTube and I'm now excited about this recording.


----------

